# CAO Black VR Convergence Cigar Review - Black beauty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Always like CAO but this is one of the top cigars. Wrapper is flawless , lights and smokes with grace no relights or repairs. Great plumes of delic...

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Convergence Cigar Review - Black beauty


----------

